# The Answer Whistle



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any feedback on this whistle for Field Trial work?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Love it. I have had NO problems with the dogs hearing it at distances. It is much easier to blow, no back pressure with the pea. Unlike the Green Monster, when I need to send a message of urgency to the dog, it works great with The Answer.


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

I like it, the dog seems to hear it well. I can regulate the tone better than I can with a green monster.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I have pretty much switched over completely too it. I still blow fox40 to drive some of the judges nuts, you know, just for fun......


/Paul


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

where can u find this whistle , and is it better than the Green Monster ?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Automatic one point deduction for any handler using the Fox 40.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I like it because it is easier to get that quick follow up whistle if need be.

The only bad thing about it, is if you get "stressed" and try and force too much air through it, you can cause it to "tweek out." Definately not for a handler who panics....

FOM


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Automatic one point deduction for any handler using the Fox 40.


 


My dogs score so hi, 1 point won't matter......


/Paul


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Jason E. said:


> where can u find this whistle , and is it better than the Green Monster ?


http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R011-027

I would sure love to be able to throw my Green Monster away. I'm going to give this one a try...


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yea...The green monster takes so much air to blow....I Can't follow up stop for a cast refusal.Not that I EVER have cast refusals !!!!!!!Been using the mini Fox 40 for years,and it is fine for hunt tests.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Most pros I know have switched to the Answer.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> Automatic one point deduction for any handler using the Fox 40.


 I Totally Agree.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks.I will give it a try.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R011-027
> 
> I would sure love to be able to throw my Green Monster away. I'm going to give this one a try...


I have to disagree now seeing what u guys r talking about its the same whistle i have been using, The other day i ran a blind in the wind and the dog could not here the Answer like a Green Monster .


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't care for it.  It hurts my ears more than the monster. I switched a dog to it, and she started popping. It could have been a coincedence, but it she hasn't popped since I switched back.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I have been using one for almost 3 yrs and no problems with it. The GM is difficult to hold in my mouth on long blinds


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

At 20 bucks a whistle and needing to buy 10 of them to get a good one, its ROI is not worth it....besides that ever single one of mine the glue didn't hold on the whistle part so the green monstor of a tube fell off....

/Paul


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I use to only use the Mega whistle (the black one) then my Pro switched my dog over to the Answer whistle (orange one) - I carry both to the line, he responds way better to the Answer, but on really windy days where I'm not getting a response I'll use the Mega whistle and be just fine.....

Do not like or care for the GM.

FOM


----------



## garretmontgomery (Oct 5, 2008)

i use one and love it. i have stopped my day at 400 and 500 yards(no wind in a fairly flat field) and didnt have any problem.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

The Answer all the way! I love this whistle. I love that they are ALL the same. I love that they take less air and get to pitch faster, and i love that they are a pretty orange. HAHA

Seriously. Everyone should try it. The Answer and black Mega are interchangeable, there is no need for a long conversion process. Just a few minutes of simple OB and they are set.

SM


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Jason E. said:


> I have to disagree now seeing what u guys r talking about its the same whistle i have been using, The other day i ran a blind in the wind and the dog could not here the Answer like a Green Monster .


Then why did you quote me? You have a problem with everything I write. What's the deal? You skeered?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

FOM said:


> I use to only use the Mega whistle (the black one) then my Pro switched my dog over to the Answer whistle (orange one) - I carry both to the line, he responds way better to the Answer, but *on really windy days where I'm not getting a response I'll use the Mega whistle* and be just fine.....


This is the opposite of what I expected? More info please!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Jay,

We have had a few threads over the past year or so on this whistle. I switched over to it after seeing some folks use it while I was judging some events. It was less offensive to my ears as a judge than some others (Fox 40 namely). Dogs consistently showed a very crisp, nice response at significant distances.

I did a search and came up with these:

Orange Whistle Thread one

Another Orange Whistle Thread

A third thread

Orange Whistle Thread #4

Supposedly these are just the clear competition gonia- normally in a black shroud, only they are the pealess variety and the shroud is orange. Rumor has it that the guy running the show at a certain RTF sponsor dog supply company calls the color "coral".

Chris


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> This is the opposite of what I expected? More info please!


My dog has been trained with both whistles, I think at a greater distance the dog is responding to a sound "like a whistle" vs. a specific sound a whistle makes.....

I was beat about the brow to learn how to blow the Mega to get the distance I needed, hence why at times I can tweek out the Answer. 

Now this is just my dog and how we work together - in training I will ask my husband when he is planting the blind if he can hear the Answer (leanred the hard way once when lost control of Bullet and he got out to a road, but did not get hit Thank God), normally he can but I carry the Mega as a backup. 

No scientific research here. Had been using the Mega for 3 years with no issues at the various distances, so it is a good back up. I like the Answer because it is easier to blow and to get a quick follow up whistle and I mean quick....

FOM


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

What whistle would I use for yard and short work..that would produce the same sound.The Roy Gonia pealess?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

FOM said:


> No scientific research here. Had been using the Mega for 3 years with no issues at the various distances, so it is a good back up. I like the Answer because it is easier to blow and to get a quick follow up whistle and I mean quick....


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> What whistle would I use for yard and short work..that would produce the same sound.The Roy Gonia pealess?


Use the Answer - you need to learn how to adjust how much air you put in to it.....i.e. short distances require a short peep/whistle, volume control is important and is just another form of communication to the dog.....and it is a good practice in the yard of which we never get enough of 

I have great video of me at my first Rorem seminar and Dave saying something to the effect of me using a 200 yd whistle at 40 and freaking the dog out and only making the needed 200 yard whistle useless at 200 yards  Volume control!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks,I was just looking for a small one for yard work,that was not so bulky....yet has the same tone as the answer. They tell me its the Roy Gonia special pealess.I only have two Field Trial dogs,and the rest of the 15 are hunting students.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Jay Dufour said:


> Thanks,I was just looking for a small one for yard work,that was not so bulky....yet has the same tone as the answer. They tell me its the Roy Gonia special pealess.I only have two Field Trial dogs,and the rest of the 15 are hunting students.


The exact match is a Roy Gonia Competition Pealess - unfortunately they stopped selling them late last year. I like to have a mega whistle as my main whistle with a backup small one of the same type. That can't be done with The Answer, so I just have two of them.

Been using The Answer for a year - I like it alot.

Regards, Jason.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Remove the pea from a Gonia clear and you have a pealess version. I removed the pea from a Mega to compare and really like the sound it produced. If you don't like the orange shroud remove the pea from a Mega and you have a black Answer.
________
POV BLOWJOB


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

How did you go about it Eddie? Most importantly, what type of glue did you use to reattach the side to the whistle (I can just see it blowing out at a critical moment).

Regards, Jason.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Sounds like a plan Eddie...Wish I had not ordered two of the special pealess today.I will get a couple of the clears and dig out the pea.I guess......


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason I didn't take anything apart, nothing to glue back. I used a safety pin with the point doubled back about a 1/4 of an inch or so. Went through the mouth piece breaking the cork pea into small pieces (use side of whistle to steady pea) and removing through the air hole on top. Not a problem once you get the hang of handling the safety pin.
________
Interracial video


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Then why did you quote me? You have a problem with everything I write. What's the deal? You skeered?


Really i didnt know the Omega Orange was what u guys wre talking about. Only reason i quoted u was cause u said u wanted to throw your geeen monster away alls i was saying is the green monster worked better in the wind . So i wouldnt throw it away yet. And no , no problem with you yet


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I used it in training today,and tested it with the blind planter.It was as good as the Green Monster....but MUCH easier to blow.We did a double blind with poison bird,and a down the shore water blind...in MAJOR WIND in the spillway. My dog slipped a couple way out 300+ and she was quartering into it anyway,so all in all I give it a thumbs up.Thanks for all the feedback and tips.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

What is Dave Rorem using now? What was he using at the National?

He was a staunch advocate of the Mega, at least up until recently.

Curious.

JS


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Eddie Sullivan said:


> Jason I didn't take anything apart, nothing to glue back. I used a safety pin with the point doubled back about a 1/4 of an inch or so. Went through the mouth piece breaking the cork pea into small pieces (use side of whistle to steady pea) and removing through the air hole on top. Not a problem once you get the hang of handling the safety pin.


Thanks Eddie. I will give it a go.

Regards, Jason.


----------



## h2oknine (Mar 15, 2005)

I use the Roy Gonia competition and the mega whistle with one dog and the Tornado (the same whistle that is used in the Green Monster) and the Green Monster with my other dog. At first I hated the tornado until I learned how to use now I prefer it.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

FOM said:


> I use to only use the Mega whistle (the black one) then my Pro switched my dog over to the Answer whistle (orange one) - I carry both to the line, he responds way better to the Answer, but *on really windy days where I'm not getting a response* I'll use the Mega whistle and be just fine.....
> 
> Do not like or care for the GM.
> 
> FOM


My experience has been that the orange pealess Mega (Answer) is much better in windless and windy conditions. I switched from the GM quite some time ago because my hard charger without question hears the Answer better - much better. 

fp


----------



## jbauer (Jul 14, 2008)

I absolutely love this whistle! It has been great for training and in the blind. My dogs can easily hear it and respond to it 300+ yards away.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> My experience has been that the orange pealess Mega (Answer) is much better in windless and windy conditions.  I switched from the GM quite some time ago because my hard charger without question hears the Answer better - much better.
> 
> fp


I agree. But i've always heard chocolates have better hearing.... hmmmmm

SM


----------



## Kenmc (Apr 11, 2005)

Eddie Sullivan said:


> Jason I didn't take anything apart, nothing to glue back. I used a safety pin with the point doubled back about a 1/4 of an inch or so. Went through the mouth piece breaking the cork pea into small pieces (use side of whistle to steady pea) and removing through the air hole on top. Not a problem once you get the hang of handling the safety pin.


We use a pick - like the ones you can get a set of for a buck at most auto parts stores. The one with the crook on the end works pretty good - if you stick it at the right place you can get the pea out all at one time. I also have a cheap set of tweezers that I got at a gun show that has a pair that works good too. 
I have one of the hunter green megas that I took the pea out of for hunting. Me or my dogs can't tell the difference in the sound of the orange ..... excuse me coral one.


----------

